# Pictures of my Chicken Coop & Flock



## Blazer917 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Pictures of my Chicken Coops & Flock*

I wasn't sure where to put this thread so if it's the wrong place I apologize. I'm new here but I belong to another (horse) forum and on there they love pictures. I figure pretty much every forum is like that so I got a little camera happy yesterday and thought I'd share.

I have 67 hens divided into two roomy coops with outside fenced in yards. I'm working up to letting them out to free range in the afternoons but I'm holding off until the gardens are done because if they destroy them my dad will understandably have a fit.

Anyway these are my chicken coops. Most of the chickens in the second coop aren't laying yet. A handful are that are older, but the Tetra Tints and Golden Comets won't lay probably for another month or so. All my others are laying. I sell eggs to friends & neighbors and customers of my mom's small town used furniture store.

First coop (it's in a side room that was built on to a bigger building). The walls are pink because that was my bedroom years ago when we first moved to our farm and my parents were homesteading. It's a long story. We have a more normal house now, a double wide. 









Scored these nesting boxes at an auction for a song. Love it! The hen in the one nest is Black Chicken. She's broody even though I tried to tell her we don't have a rooster.









Their yard:









Some of the girls. They're having a party because I threw them bean plants from the garden that were done for the year.



























The other coop:









I built their roost and my dad built me the nest boxes. I like this coop's set up better than the first one. I had a little trouble with the roosts in the other one. Live and learn.




























Their yard, I built it myself. I built the gate too but my dad helped me hang it because I have issues with hinges. Neither of my coops are anything fancy or pretty to look at like some that I've seen, but they're functional. And the chickens seem happy and look healthy so that's the important thing. 


















And here's my fraidy-cat Tetra Tints trying to work up the courage to venture outside into the yard. 









Just thought I'd share. Sorry so many pictures, I enjoy taking photos and tend to get a little carried away with it! Thanks for looking.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I enjoyed your pictures.  Love the fact you did the work setting up and building their home for them. Looks like they really appreciate it too. Is that an Australorp I see in one pic? I have one and she is such a stubborn little love. Her name is Lilah Michelle. They're such a pretty breed and I like their temperment. I have RIR's & Barred Rock too along with a few other breeds. 

Thank you for sharing your pictures with us.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Blazer917 (Jul 23, 2013)

7chicks said:


> I enjoyed your pictures.  Love the fact you did the work setting up and building their home for them. Looks like they really appreciate it too. Is that an Australorp I see in one pic? I have one and she is such a stubborn little love. Her name is Lilah Michelle. They're such a pretty breed and I like their temperment. I have RIR's & Barred Rock too along with a few other breeds.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your pictures with us.


Thank you! 
Yes, I have 5 Australorps. I like them a lot. They are good layers and have nice temperaments. Besides them I have 1 Rhode Island Red, 4 Buff Orpingtons, 30 Rhode Island Red/Rhode Island White crosses, 15 Golden Comets, and 12 Tetra Tints. I like a variety of breeds just because it's fun. The next time I need more hens I want to order chicks and try some new breeds. Barred Rocks are on that list, I really want some of them.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Love the pictures it's nice to see how others set there chicken homes up. And good for you for doing all on your own well most of lol your dad and you have done a wonderful job and should be happy with the results job well done and we love to see pic so keep em coming that's what I say


----------



## Blazer917 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you. My dad usually helps me with the stuff that I can't do on my own but for the most part I try to be independent. Now that I'm small time farming by myself I'm trying really hard to learn how to do more on my own, like building stuff and using tools I never used to, etc. Things like that. I'm slowly getting better. I'm not the best at building projects like roosts and nest boxes and all that, though I learned a lot when my dad and I built my horse barn a few years ago, and since then we built a back porch on our house and a run-in shelter for my goats. None of which are perfect but they're all very functional. I'm much better at fencing than I am building, I fence alone all the time. But I tend to make a lot of mistakes once I get a hammer in my hand. Oops!


----------

